# Bicycle as a prep



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I've noticed that not a lot of people consider a bicycle as a legitimate prep. Right now, I use my bicycle all year-long, including Winter. I used a bicycle on my last trip to Siberia to get from one town to another, I brought a "f.a.t bike" with me on my trip. F.a.t bikes (larger tires + stronger frame) can reach pretty good speeds when biking on snow, through grassy/muddy terrain, through a shallow creek, up snowy hills..etc Learn how to do bike tune-ups as a prep and buy a how-to book related to basic bicycle repair.

I have 3 different bicycles + replacement parts, extra oil, tires/tubes, saddle bags (for food foraging)..etc.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Part of the reason I bought a trike (as opposed to a bike) is it was part of my overall prepping. I also bought a utility cart to pull along so I can lug larger things around if need be.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My f.a.t bike  Took this photo in January, this whole valley was totally snowed-in, so beautiful! I was able to bike here and brought my fishing supplies, not a soul for a few km.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Bikes are considered in my preps, but maybe not as much as they should be? I have wanted a nice, but used folding bike to keep in the trunk of my care in case of an EMP.
Something like this.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Folding-Bike-20-Shimano-6-Speed-Bike-Fold-Storage-Silver-College-School-Sports/29603414?action=product_interest&action_type=title&item_id=29603414&placement_id=irs-106-t1&strategy=PWVUB&visitor_id&category=&client_guid=94becb2b-ebbc-4364-a86b-bbc5f8b6d115&customer_id_enc&config_id=106&parent_item_id=37453603&parent_anchor_item_id=37453603&guid=dd4333af-36dd-48ca-b286-3265deee1a8d&bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

That's very smart, I have a folding bike, it's not the greatest but I tested it for a 10km ride through a forested area and didn't kill myself so it's a keeper.



RedLion said:


> Bikes are considered in my preps, but maybe not as much as they should be? I have wanted a nice, but used folding bike to keep in the trunk of my care in case of an EMP.
> Something like this.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Folding-Bike-20-Shimano-6-Speed-Bike-Fold-Storage-Silver-College-School-Sports/29603414?action=product_interest&action_type=title&item_id=29603414&placement_id=irs-106-t1&strategy=PWVUB&visitor_id&category=&client_guid=94becb2b-ebbc-4364-a86b-bbc5f8b6d115&customer_id_enc&config_id=106&parent_item_id=37453603&parent_anchor_item_id=37453603&guid=dd4333af-36dd-48ca-b286-3265deee1a8d&bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TG said:


> That's very smart, I have a folding bike, it's not the greatest but I tested it for a 10km ride through a forested area and didn't kill myself so it's a keeper.


I was just hoping to have something to last the 20 miles to get home.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I was just hoping to have something to last the 20 miles to get home.


You'll be the smartest guy on the highway


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Really great read

Your Bike ? the coolest part of your disaster kit - Bay Bikers: The Bay Area's bicycle blog


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm wanting a nice trike myself but can't seem to scratch up enough pennies. May have to settle for one from Wally. I already have an old bicycle.

TG, good to see you posting regular again.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I had a high dollar bicycle but got tiired of tripping over the thing..so I give it to my friend called the Sgt Major. He fought for 15 days in Iraq with a cigarette butt plugging up the bullet hole in his leg. What a guy. If anybody knows how to pull up war heros..look for a guy named Jeff Fletcher. So the Sgt Major had few too many d wobbly eyes and he lived close to the sports grill..where the old codgers tends gahter each Wess and Friday..I cant go on Friday. So he traded it for three hundred bucks worth of whiskey. He is either dying or dead as we speakj. He smoked oto many cigarettes and too much agent orange. His lungs and liver was fried. Now if he is still alive dont tell him I was talking trash. It aint pleasant to get the eyes poked out..I betcha. The boy had more real Purple Hearts than the Ketchup guy had hang nails. 
http://www.lutheranmilitary.org/project/jeff-fletcher/


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, BD.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@TG,

I agree which is why I have my (oldie but goodie) Trek Marlin 29'er. Ive rigged a locking wheel adapter to my truck so I can carry my bike anywhere.

View attachment 28417


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

That's a nice mountain bike, Slippy.

Here is my folding bike, I hate that it's red and it's sluggish compared to a mountain bike but in an emergency, it'll get me where I need to go. I plan to paint it opaque black so it's not shiny and won't be as visible.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Part of the reason I bought a trike (as opposed to a bike) is it was part of my overall prepping. I also bought a utility cart to pull along so I can lug larger things around if need be.


I did the same. If needed, I can follow the examples of the Swiss and the North Vietnamese and load it up and just push it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yakima makes a bike mount called the Blockhead for $25. I've mounted one to the back of my truck and all I have to do is release the front tire of the bike, set the front forks into the Yakima Blockhead and lock it down,it comes with a keyed lock. I guess someone could steal the bike using a hacksaw or a sawzall but so far I've been lucky. I've left it in the Blockhead at hotels and state parks with nobody trying to jimmie the lock.

https://www.yakima.com/blockhead


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Part of the reason I bought a trike (as opposed to a bike) is it was part of my overall prepping. I also bought a utility cart to pull along so I can lug larger things around if need be.


Saving my pennies...

ADVENTURE HD


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maol9 said:


> Saving my pennies...
> 
> ADVENTURE HD


TerraTrike


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

TG said:


> My f.a.t bike  Took this photo in January, this whole valley was totally snowed-in, so beautiful! I was able to bike here and brought my fishing supplies, not a soul for a few km.
> 
> View attachment 28377


TG I get it. Some days I want to go Full-Fat myself...

FULL FAT

These trikes all fold up as well. Crazy cool, and pretty pricey. We still have our eyes on them though...


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> I did the same. If needed, I can follow the examples of the Swiss and the North Vietnamese and load it up and just push it.


We definitely have two of these in our near future:

https://burley.com/product/travoy/


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Burley is overpriced.

Bicycle Cargo Trailers, Double Child Bike Trailers, Strollers, Bike Trailers, i10Direct


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> TerraTrike


Definitely looking at these now that I know about them, thanks.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

A three wheel bike would be cool and pull a little wagon , put a small gas motor on it . got to look into this project .


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> A three wheel bike would be cool and pull a little wagon , put a small gas motor on it . got to look into this project .


They're called e-assist (electric) and gas assist (gasoline).


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As most of us recall from Popular science magazines..bicycles are the most effiecnt form of human tansportation yet devised. Only vehicle on earth which can do 60 mph on half a cup of pinto beans or peanut butter. Trikes dont count it meeses up the scenario cause you cant hover over the pedals like with a real bicycle. I need another one. Thanks. .


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> They're called e-assist (electric) and gas assist (gasoline).


do you have a web site for them ?


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

good post Tonto,,,,bikes equal mobility and transport...which equals faster movement...more supplies.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> do you have a web site for them ?


Those are generic terms, like _pick-up truck_ and _AR-15_.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Those are generic terms, like _pick-up truck_ and _AR-15_.


moronic comes to mind..... just saying....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice to "see" you again, hope you and yours are well.



New guy 101 said:


> good post Tonto,,,,bikes equal mobility and transport...which equals faster movement...more supplies.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I recently picked up a bike and have started riding. I haven't been on a bike since I was a kid and I was surprised at how many muscles I used that I am not used to using. :laugh:
It didn't take long to get back in the grove, at least I am not running into stop signs, parked cars, little kids, back of the garage..............


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I recently picked up a bike and have started riding. I haven't been on a bike since I was a kid and I was surprised at how many muscles I used that I am not used to using. :laugh:
> It didn't take long to get back in the grove, at least I am not running into stop signs, parked cars, little kids, back of the garage..............


Hey Prepared One ..... I just wanted to make sure you knew that it is OK to run over liberals.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Feels great, doesn't it? I love that most people turn into total wimps in the Winter and hide indoors, I can ride my bike through places that are usually packed in Summer.



Prepared One said:


> I recently picked up a bike and have started riding. I haven't been on a bike since I was a kid and I was surprised at how many muscles I used that I am not used to using. :laugh:
> It didn't take long to get back in the grove, at least I am not running into stop signs, parked cars, little kids, back of the garage..............


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> Feels great, doesn't it? I love that most people turn into total wimps in the Winter and hide indoors, I can ride my bike through places that are usually packed in Summer.


Hell TG. I was raised in Chicago. I used to ride my bike in the winter with ice and snow all the time.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Hey Prepared One ..... I just wanted to make sure you knew that it is OK to run over liberals.


Running over them with a bike is fun. Running over them with my truck is more fun. :shock:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

You've been to Siberia on a bicycle? Get out!  We've got a few bikes here.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Annie said:


> You've been to Siberia on a bicycle? Get out!  We've got a few bikes here.


haha Siberia is a gigantic place with many cities and towns, almost everyone I know owns a bicycle, a lot less people own cars.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

TG said:


> haha Siberia is a gigantic place with many cities and towns, almost everyone I know owns a bicycle, a lot less people own cars.


Wow, who'd a thunk it. Are you there now?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Annie said:


> Wow, who'd a thunk it. Are you there now?


I'm in Canada (married a Canadian), but go home constantly, all over former Soviet Union, including Ukraine. Work for a couple of Russian companies.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

TG said:


> I'm in Canada (married a Canadian), but go home constantly, all over former Soviet Union, including Ukraine. Work for a couple of Russian companies.


Wow, that's cool. Do you like it there in Russia? What do you do to keep from freezing out there in Russia on a bicycle in winter?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Basically, when Soviet Union broke-up, suddenly all of my relatives were living in different "countries".. my home is Ukraine, many areas of Siberia..etc Home is home, I'm never complete until I fly back. My last trip was to see family in Kamchatka (located across from Alaska and North off Japan) and to buy some land, there are at least 160 volcanoes, thickest forests and the most beautiful scenery. 
Many people use bicycles, sometimes can't if it gets too cold but most still do even during a storm, great way to get where you need to go. Google "valenki" boots 



Annie said:


> Wow, that's cool. Do you like it there in Russia? What do you do to keep from freezing out there in Russia on a bicycle in winter?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

@boss dog; hen bud, your in Florida right? PM me for a 20 dollar trike with a flat bed IF your interested. No preasure.


----------

